# Carbon or Ti Le Champion



## peetsjunkie (Jul 29, 2010)

looking at getting either the carbon or the Ti version of the Moto Le Champion. See like about the best deal out there. I'm on the fence between the Ultegra Sl for $2k and the step down for $1699.

Suggestions for a first time road bike.... :mad2:


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Go for the Ti SL for $2K over the lower Ti model, the main difference being the cranks, handlebar, brake calipers, and upgraded wheels...


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Doolab said:


> Go for the Ti SL for $2K over the lower Ti model, the main difference being the cranks, handlebar, brake calipers, and upgraded wheels...



+1..Well worth the additional $.


----------



## kevinkiller (May 2, 2008)

Beware of Ti if you're a big/strong guy. I just got a 59cm Ti HEAT and it is flexy like crazy. I wish I went for the carbon or the Kestrel instead. I hope BikeDirect will honor their satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

kevinkiller said:


> Beware of Ti if you're a big/strong guy. I just got a 59cm Ti HEAT and it is flexy like crazy. I wish I went for the carbon or the Kestrel instead. I hope BikeDirect will honor their satisfaction guarantee.


The flexiness felt is from the lame Ritchey Pro saddle flexing under hard pedaling. Try swapping another saddle then report back.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Check the wheels too. Yes, the stock ones are plenty heavy, but you may be feeling flex there too.


----------



## psykorunr (Aug 7, 2009)

I would choose the Ti over Carbon. Both ride nice but Ti has much less chance of cracking from a wreck. Once cracked, carbon from any bike company can suddenly fail without warning. Unfortunately, a carbon crack is oftentimes not easily detectable.

Good luck.




peetsjunkie said:


> looking at getting either the carbon or the Ti version of the Moto Le Champion. See like about the best deal out there. I'm on the fence between the Ultegra Sl for $2k and the step down for $1699.
> 
> Suggestions for a first time road bike.... :mad2:


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I built up my Ti frame and I feel no flex problem. Also, look at the warranty; carbon is virtually worthless as they assume that any problem is due to the user. The Ti is much more conventional.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

@kevinkiller - I'm late to the party but was wondering if you solved the "flex" issues you had with your ti frame? I'm a big tall guy (same frame size as you) and am on the fence between the Ti Le Champion and the Kestrel. From all I've read carbon may be better for tall guys due to the designer being able to put the material where the strength is needed. Plus I've always had a desire for a Kestrel since back in the 80's! Thanks in advance for an feedback. Mark


Also curious why they speced the Kestrel with Dura Ace compact crank and went with the standard Dura Ace crank on the Ti Le Champion?


----------

